# Some new additions



## kvom (May 28, 2009)

My machinist friend who is moving shop called to say he had some freebies that he was going to junk, unless I wanted them.

1) A piano

Yes, he did indeed have a piano in his shop.  ??? His daughter used to take lessons but dropped them. When they moved to a smaller house he just stashed the piano at his shop to save room in the house. Today I went over with the trailer, and he had the 3 Mexican day laborers he had hired to help move put in on the trailer. Off I went home, unhitched the trailer, and went to get my own 3 day laborers to lug it up 23 steps to the room over the shop. We have a nicer piano in the house, but it's hard to say no to a freebie.

2) A shop press

A very hefty piece of steel made from beams.  He had a column welded to the top supporting an i-beam gantry that went over his big 20x80 lathe. Useful for changing those heavy chucks and steadies. I'm going back over with the trailer later today to get it, once he cuts the wqelded column off.

3) A forklift

I can't keep this, but several friends have volunteered to take it. Where he's moving they have 5-6 forklifts already.

I could also have gotten a surface grinder fairly cheaply, but it's a 6x18 and too big for my shop.


----------



## ksouers (May 29, 2009)

Nice haul!!

I'd have been hard pressed to pass on the grinder even though I have no room for it.


----------

